# What's happining on the MfS?



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

Looking at the USGS site and the MFS spiked up to 4.5 feet over night! Should I quit my job and launch tomorrow (always a good question)? 

Any of you locals hear what's going on?


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Rain.


----------

